# Help identify and locate



## FameLora (Jan 4, 2021)

Came across this jar in an antique store but the owner didn’t want to sell. I haven’t been able to find information on this exact jar. Any ideas? Any available?

I did find one similar and it said Ball 90045 Century Modernistic style 1933 by F. J. Petty for Ball, but that’s not the same as the one in the attached picture.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jan 4, 2021)

These are decanters, I came across my first one this last week but didn't buy it.


----------



## coreya (Jan 4, 2021)

191-5 in the red book, late 70's early 80's 26 oz with plastic screw on cap if it has 12 panels


----------



## FameLora (Jan 4, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> These are decanters, I came across my first one this last week but didn't buy it.



what exactly is a decanter?
you didn’t buy it? What? I’ve only seen one and absolutely love it. I have to get one.


----------



## FameLora (Jan 4, 2021)

coreya said:


> 191-5 in the red book, late 70's early 80's 26 oz with plastic screw on cap if it has 12 panels



Sorry, I’m new to the jar/bottle gig. I’ve got a pretty good collection going so far, but I don’t know what ‘the red book’ is. Would like to know the backstory on the jar. I can’t seem to find one online but don’t know what to type into google to get info on it.


----------



## coreya (Jan 4, 2021)

The Red Book is one of the major references for fruit / canning jars. These jars according to the book "came in a box of 12, each box had one plastic screw-on cap with spout and attached tiny cover for spout" most likely for juice or some such. Juice decanter is what was on the box  
There is a web site that has alot of ball jar pictures and discussion.          ball jar home
and the link with pictures and good description.                 pics & discription


----------

